
N Korea flooded with illicit info on flash drives carried by hydrogen balloons - SQL2219
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/12/23/north-korea-floodedwith-illicit-information-carried-hydrogen/
======
SQL2219
[https://flashdrivesforfreedom.org/](https://flashdrivesforfreedom.org/)

------
mkempe
Given that NK has totalitarian surveillance software that keeps track of USB
devices being plugged into phones/tablets/computers -- what is a (relatively)
safe method that the intended recipients are expected to use to access the
contents of these USB devices?

